
USA FREEDOM Act Requires Government to Declassify Any Order to Yahoo - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/10/usa-freedom-act-requires-government-declassify-any-order-yahoo
======
mtgx
Isn't it a little convenient that the backdoor was installed _after_ the data
breached that supposedly happened before that, according to Yahoo, and also
that the backdoor was installed _after_ the USA Freedom Act passed?

I'm starting to have serious doubts about whether it's even true the backdoor
was installed in 2015 and not earlier.

Also, Yahoo started implementing email encryption early 2014, so I would
imagine the government would want a workaround as soon as possible. The data
breach supposedly happened in the fall of 2014, after Yahoo had started
implementing encryption.

